# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  αδιεξοδο

## asteraki24

εχω μπερδευτει σε κατι!το ορθο ειναι κανεις να ειναι τελειως αυθορμητος στη συμπεριφερα του και ολο αυτο μαζι με τα λαθη του ειναι αποδοχη του εαυτου του η να επιδιωκει μια συμπεριφορα που του αρεσει και τον ανεβαζει,του προσφερει δυναμη?

----------


## Φωτεινη!

το να επιδιωκει κατι που του αρεσει ειναι στοιχειο του χαρακτηρα του,αρα κι αυτο στο φασμα του αυθορμητισμου εντασεται.
Εκτος κι αν αυτο που επιδιωκει απλως τον εξυπηρετει και δεν εχει να κανει με το ποιος ειναι.
Γεια σου αστερακι!

----------


## asteraki24

σωστηηηη!!!γεια σου φωτεινη εδωσες φως,,,

----------


## Φωτεινη!

πολυ χαιρομαι :) 
μη σταματας να εισαι ο εαυτος σου!!!

----------


## crazy_diamond

Γεια σου, asteraki :)

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω το μπέρδεμά σου..
Όταν λες ''το ορθό'', εννοείς το σωστό και αποδεκτό γενικότερα από τους άλλους ή εννοείς αυτό που είναι καλύτερο και ταιριάζει σε σένα; 

Εσύ πώς είσαι; Είσαι αυθόρμητο άτομο; Πιστεύεις ότι κάνεις λάθη όταν είσαι αυθόρμητη; 
Πώς είναι για σένα μια συμπεριφορά που σε ανεβάζει και σου δίνει δύναμη; 

Αν η συμπεριφορά σου συμφωνεί με αυτά που αισθάνεσαι σε κάθε φάση, χωρίς να τη σχεδιάζεις ή να επιδιώκεις να έχει συγκεκριμένο σχήμα και μορφή, δε νομίζεις ότι θα βοηθούσε το μπέρδεμά σου να ξεδιαλύνει;

----------


## asteraki24

γεια σου crazy diamond
με τον ορο ορθο εννοω για εμενα.εγω ειμαι κοινωνικη,αυθορμητη και εξω καρδια.οταν ειμαι αυθορμητη αφηνομαι σε λαθος συμπεριφορες για πολυ περισσοτερο απο οτι με την αλλη συμπεριφορα.η συμπεριφορα που μου δινει δυναμη ειναι το μοτιβο του περναω καλα και ζω τη καθε μου στιγμη, αυτο με κανει πιο εφευρετικη σε λυσεις και νιωθω πιο δυνατη απλα αναρωτιεμαι μηπως ειναι ταυτοχρονα και η αμυνα μου?και κανω "κακο" στον εαυτο μου

----------


## crazy_diamond

> γεια σου crazy diamond
> με τον ορο ορθο εννοω για εμενα.εγω ειμαι κοινωνικη,αυθορμητη και εξω καρδια.οταν ειμαι αυθορμητη αφηνομαι σε λαθος συμπεριφορες για πολυ περισσοτερο απο οτι με την αλλη συμπεριφορα.η συμπεριφορα που μου δινει δυναμη ειναι το μοτιβο του περναω καλα και ζω τη καθε μου στιγμη, αυτο με κανει πιο εφευρετικη σε λυσεις και νιωθω πιο δυνατη απλα αναρωτιεμαι μηπως ειναι ταυτοχρονα και η αμυνα μου?και κανω "κακο" στον εαυτο μου


Το να ζεις την κάθε στιγμή προϋποθέτει και να _αφήνεσαι_ να τη ζήσεις. 
Χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι αν ο τρόπος που είσαι και υπάρχεις τη δεδομένη στιγμή είναι ο ''ορθός''..

Αυτό που εννοώ, λοιπόν, είναι ότι αν δεν προσπαθείς να σε ελέγχεις κάθε φορά, με την προσδοκία να αποφεύγεις και τα λάθη,
αλλά αφουγκράζεσαι τον εαυτό σου και είσαι όπως νιώθεις, η συμπεριφορά σου δηλαδή συμφωνεί με αυτό που αισθάνεσαι, 
είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην μπερδεύεσαι για το τι είναι ορθό ή όχι. 

Αυτό, βέβαια, σημαίνει ότι και σε φάσεις που δε νιώθεις και τόσο πολύ γεμάτη με δύναμη καλό είναι να σε αγκαλιάζεις έτσι ακριβώς,
να σου δίνεις χώρο και χρόνο να πάρεις ανάσα και να μη σε πιέζεις να συμπεριφέρεσαι ως δυνατή..

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> το να επιδιωκει κατι που του αρεσει ειναι στοιχειο του χαρακτηρα του,αρα κι αυτο στο φασμα του αυθορμητισμου εντασεται.
> Εκτος κι αν αυτο που επιδιωκει απλως τον εξυπηρετει και δεν εχει να κανει με το ποιος ειναι.
> Γεια σου αστερακι!


Εγώ συμφωνώ με Φωτεινή!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

με την α΄συμπεριφορα εισαι "εξω καρδια"
με τη β ΄εισαι "περναω καλα"

εισαι ευαισθητη και ανοιχτη και πληγωνεσαι ευκολα,
αλλα θελεις να μπορεις να εξακολουθεις να εισαι ευαισθητη, ανοιχτη,να περνας καλα και να μην πληγωνεσαι και αυτα χωρις να θυσιασεις την κοινωνικοτητα σου..

Μια χρυση τομη ειναι η λυση και εσυ βλεποντας τα λαθη σου και με σεβασμο στον εαυτο σου θα την βρεις! :)

----------


## asteraki24

συμπερασμα?καπου μπερδευτηκα..με δυο κουβεντες εννοεις ακου μεσα σου τι θελεις τη καθε στιγμη και ασε τον ελεγχο και αφησου στο οποιοδηποτε συναισθημα ακομα και αν ειναι η βαρεμαρα γιατι ισως τη χρειαζεσαι και αυτη καποιες φορες ..σωστα?

----------


## crazy_diamond

> συμπερασμα?καπου μπερδευτηκα..με δυο κουβεντες εννοεις ακου μεσα σου τι θελεις τη καθε στιγμη και ασε τον ελεγχο και αφησου στο οποιοδηποτε συναισθημα ακομα και αν ειναι η βαρεμαρα γιατι ισως τη χρειαζεσαι και αυτη καποιες φορες ..σωστα?


asteraki, αυτά που έγραψα νωρίτερα αφορούν στο μπέρδεμα που λες ότι νιώθεις σχετικά με ποιά συμπεριφορά είναι ''ορθή'' για σένα.

Έτσι όπως σε διάβασα μου δόθηκε η εντύπωση ότι αναφέρεσαι στη συμπεριφορά σα να είναι κάτι ξεκομμένο από εσένα, από τα μέσα σου.. χμμ, πώς να το πω, σα να είναι ένα καπέλο.. πολλές συμπεριφορές, πολλά καπέλα.. και μπερδεύεσαι, δεν ξέρεις ποιό να φορέσεις την κάθε φορά.

Σχετικά με την ερώτηση και επειδή αναφέρθηκες στη βαρεμάρα.. εσύ πώς τη βιώνεις μια τέτοια φάση; 
Εσένα πώς σου βγαίνει να είσαι / συμπεριφέρεσαι; 
Αν πχ, νιώθεις ότι θα ήθελες να κάνεις κάτι ενδιαφέρον και να μην κάθεσαι έτσι απλά και να βαριέσαι, 
και σου βγει να κανονίσεις μια βολτούλα με μια φίλη, δε θα το κάνεις; 
Ρωτάω από την άποψη ότι μια τέτοια ''λύση'' θα σε διευκόλυνε να βγεις από μια κατάσταση που θέλεις εσύ η ίδια να αλλάξει και επειδή αναρωτιέσαι σχετικά με τις ''λύσεις'' αν είναι ένα είδος δικής σου ''άμυνας'' και αν σου κάνουν ''κακό''..

----------


## asteraki24

καλημεεερες!τη βαρεμαρα οταν ειμαι αυθορμητη τη ζω μεχρι να κουραστω να βαριεμαι.απο την αλλη πλευρα θα τη ζησω για λιγο και π.χ θα πω ωραια αυτο ηταν τεμπελιασες ολο το απογευμα αυριο καφε με φιλες αν ειμαι αυθορμητη μπορει να περιμενω απο τις φιλες μου να με παρουν τηλ αν με παρουν θα παω αν οχι δε θα τις παρω εγω ισως ακουγεται χαζο.σκεψου ομως να μην μπορουν να βγουμε εξω?ο αυθορμητισμος θα ζοριστει ενω με το αλλο θα πω πιο αλλο να παρω τηλ η τι να κανω.αυτο που θελω ειναι να εχω ενα στοχο ενα σκοπο γιατι ετσι μπορω να λειτουργω ισως να μην εμαθα να αφηνομαι και να θελω παιρνω τη ζωη στα χερια μου και να τη πλαθω.οχι οτι με την αλλη συμπεριφορα δε θα νιωσω και στιγμες αδυναμιας η αγχος απλα δε θα το αφησω για πολυ το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν προσπαθω να μιμηθω καποιον αλλο αρα ειμαι εγω απλα 2 πλευρες και να σω πω και κατι οσο περισσοτερα γραφω-μιλαω για αυτο τοσο περισσοτερο καταλαβαινω οτι ειμαι αυθορμητη απλα οταν ζοριζομαι ή δεν ξερω τι να κανω σε κατι ακολουθω την αλλη πλευρα...ισως τελικα να τα σκαλιζω ολα χωρις να υπαρχει λογος γιατι αν περνας καλα και θυμασαι οτι η ζωη εχει απο ολα (και αγχη,πιεσεις,προβληματα εξω απο εσενα στο περιβαλλον σου )ανεξαρτητα πια συμπεριφορα ακολουθεις θα εισαι οκ και φυσικα οχι τελειοτητα...σημερα ειναι μια αλλη μερα τα βλεπω πιο καθαρα,,,σας ευχαριστω ομως για ολα γιατι το χθες με εκανε αυτο που ειμαι σημερα!!

----------


## msor

asteraki εγω νομιζω πως "ορθο" για εσενα (αν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω αυτην την εκφραση) ειναι να κανεις ο,τι σου βγαινει.. πιστεψε με και οι 2 πλευρες που παρουσιαζεις ειναι δικες σου, σου ανηκουν. Η μια ισως να ειναι πιο ευχαριστη αλλα και οι δυο ειναι δικες σου πλευρες οπως και πολλες ακομα.. Δεν ειμαστε ασπρο η μαυρο, εχουμε πολλα χρωματα αλλα πιο σκουρα και αλλα πιο φωτεινα. Και σε αλλες ποσοτητες ο καθενας.. ομως ολα τα χρωματα ειναι δικα σου!

----------

